# How much make up?



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

So, you know how it is. People who are absolutely CAKED in makeup yet somehow think they look natural and/or somehow attractive. NO love, you probably look like a whore.

Tonight on Channel 4, their series "Beauty and the Beast : The Ugly Face of Beauty" continues. According to the guide, in this week's programme, "Elicia Davies, crowned Miss Manchester in 2010, is 23 and spends three hours a day putting make-up on."

Three hours.  
*Three FUCKING HOURS!?*  

How BIG is her face?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Ha ha ha, my girlfriend knows that girl, miss Manchester but she's from south wales and looks rough as badgers arse!

I really don't understand the obsession lately with looking like you're a helper in charlie's chocolate factory, some of them even have the green hair!

I completely agree that it most certainly isn't a good look and I always assume that they are probably a dirty whore whom under this strange orange face mask they wear may or may not be attractive but nobody knows.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Oompa-loompa doompadee-doo
I've got some beauty products for you! :lol: :lol:

A couple of things struck me watching that show:
How despite 3 hours of make-up, Miss Manchester still looked and _sounded _half asleep all the time. Honestly I thought she sounded a bit "dim" talking with that slow drawl and saying "liiike" all the time. It was nice to see her turn a bit of a corner at the end and lose some of the crap from her face. She looked a whole load better, and sounded completely different too. Nicer to look at and a nicer air about her too with a bit of sparkle in the eyes rather than the half-asleep look.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

i guess the problem is societies pressure to look good. girls think they look bad without makeup.. and some do. but i guess they all feal more comfortable with it on.. a bit like a clown hiding behind it.

ive got a mate who wears loads of it. strange thing is shes really pretty without it, and normally looks worse with it on. :roll:

but she never listens and still cakes her face in all that crap.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Some girls do slap it on especially teenage girls. Less is more I think and a woman shouldn't have to spend 3 hours doing her make up so she looks like coco the clown, that's just bad and too much can make you look like a transvestite! 10 mins does the job for me and a bit of lipgloss 8)


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

depends on how much she needs it really, some people need so much to cover themselves up it can take hours.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Go onto youtube and type in "natural makeup" and there's people putting on about 15 different products to look "natural"


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've never found girls caked in make-up attractive.

I'm also amazed at the complexes girls can get about make-up. My sister was staying with me for a while, and she wouldn't even go to Tesco without putting a tonne of eye-liner on - although quite happy to stick with her jogging bottoms. Go figure.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I wouldn't go out without make up on, it's a comfort thing for me and I feel better with it on, I spend about 30 mins in the morning putting it on a little bit more if I'm putting my fake eye lashes on

guys do you think your partners look better with NO make up on?

I hate it if girls have awful skin and then cake makeup on, now that looks terrible!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Yeah the jogging bottoms thing is funny, it's like, you wont leave the house without an inch thick of crap on your face but you'll go out in what in what looks like should be your pajamas? Wierdo's!

My girlfriend won't go out without make up but she wont dress like a tramp either and her make up is very subtle so it looks good as apposed to her looking like something that's escaped from a zoo.

Although saying that, on the odd Saturday night I have laughed at her and asked if she's registered her face with the clown committee.

My favorites are the girls where you can see a definitive orange stripe going around their head where the make up stops and some skin appears, or the neck is usually a give away too. I really don't understand why the choose the colour of dirty Orange and how can they genuinely think they look good? You just look like you haven't washed.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYpwAtny ... re=related


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

face painting ftw!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: If you're going to make your face orange, at least go the whole hog and apply some black stripes. Several rows of those weirdly precise eyebrows should complete the tiger look! Oh and a big splodge on the nose. 



richieshore said:


> My favorites are the girls where you can see a definitive orange stripe going around their head where the make up stops and some skin appears, or the neck is usually a give away too. I really don't understand why the choose the colour of dirty Orange and how can they genuinely think they look good? You just look like you haven't washed.


Or the orange neck from fake tan that then stops at the jaw :lol:



bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I wouldn't go out without make up on, it's a comfort thing for me and I feel better with it on, I spend about 30 mins in the morning putting it on a little bit more if I'm putting my fake eye lashes on


30 minutes? 



Fictorious said:


> Go onto youtube and type in "natural makeup" and there's people putting on about 15 different products to look "natural"


Oh the irony :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

in that dark to must I add so that's pretty good going 30mins - I bet you men take alot longer getting ready


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> in that dark to must I add so that's pretty good going 30mins - I bet you men take alot longer getting ready


Not entirely sure what that means, you mean you put your make up on in the dark? Why? Are you that upset about how you look without it? Ha ha ha.

I tend to get in the shower once my girlfriend has finished putting her make up on and is deciding what to wear and I'll still be ready before her.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

you got it in one - I dont want to send my self in to shock so early in the morning . it's so I dont have to put the bedroom light on as I'm usually the one up first  and before you say about the bathroom - I dont like the kind of light it is lol


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> you got it in one - I dont want to send my self in to shock so early in the morning . it's so I dont have to put the bedroom light on as I'm usually the one up first  and before you say about the bathroom - I dont like the kind of light it is lol


Ha ha ha, you're nice and concerning, my girlfriend gives me a 2 second warning to throw my head under the cover before blinding me the full force of the main bedroom light! Ha ha ha.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

well if I really really need the light on he wears my eye mask ( which is designed in the shape of panda eyes) haha .

I'll wait for my punishment for saying that!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

richieshore said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > in that dark to must I add so that's pretty good going 30mins - I bet you men take alot longer getting ready
> ...


same as.........3 min shave 2 min teeth brush........5 min shower clothes allready chosen and ready laid out.......shoes polished again ready.
start to finish and sat drinking a glass of red while waiting 20 mins max


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> well if I really really need the light on he wears my eye mask ( which is designed in the shape of panda eyes) haha .
> 
> I'll wait for my punishment for saying that!!


so were upto make like a clown and boyfriend that wears a panda mask??? wtf!!!


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> same as.........3 min shave 2 min teeth brush........5 min shower clothes allready chosen and ready laid out.......shoes polished again ready.
> start to finish and sat drinking a glass of red while waiting 20 mins max


dont you need to rethink your business day power breakfast of a glass of red 

timings sound about the same for me unless the "bismark needs sinking", nothing quite like a shave,shit, shower and shampoo to set you up for the day.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Mines 10 min dump, 5 min shower, 5 min shave, 5 mins dry hair, teeth and do hair, 5 mins for breakfast then I'm out. So 30 mins for me.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

why do men take so long to poo? :roll: [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> why do men take so long to poo? :roll: [smiley=book2.gif]


Cuz im sat here reading the bloody forum!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

niiiiiiiiice :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

that's just gross :lol:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> why do men take so long to poo? :roll: [smiley=book2.gif]


I usually read a book, or read my emails , it's a place away from the lady.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It takes longer when inquisitive hyenas are involved.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

LOL @ Scooby!!!

3 hours??????????

25/30 minutes to get ready for work (including washing and blowdrying hair!!)

I CAN take a couple of hours when I include nails etc but certainly can;t be arsed with that every day.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Fictorious said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > why do men take so long to poo? :roll: [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


Apparently my brother has had to taken to locking the loo door as his wife has cottoned onto it after 30 minutes, burst in and snatched his iPhone off of him.

Some people don't get any peace.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dash said:


> Fictorious said:
> 
> 
> > bella_beetle2.0 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: us women arnt that bad :-*


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Dash said:


> Fictorious said:
> 
> 
> > bella_beetle2.0 said:
> ...


Sounds just like mine! Sure hope she isnt 1 & the same. Surely she can't be making 2 peoples lives a missery?

Reminds me gotta get that bolt on the bathroom door!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Why the hell are thin people wanting liposuction? This week's crazy bint has nothing wrong with her legs but isn't as thin as she wants to be. Er, HELLO, DO SOME FUCKING EXERCISE! Get some tone rather than just being shapelessly thin. Two weeks of exercise would do the trick.

Un-friggin-believable. :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> guys do you think your partners look better with NO make up on?


Yes. My wife wears very little and looks much better for it. When she does put it on, she looks like a painted doll. THe upside of this, of course, is that she'll never look worse when she takes it off.

I appreciate, of course, that for some people it is a confidence thing, and have no problem with them wearing as much or as little as they like. However, as mentioned above, I do tend to just assume those with 'loads' on are a little looser with their morals.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > guys do you think your partners look better with NO make up on?
> ...


+1

(Thought I had better leave Bella's question in, otherwise Kell's statement is slightly worrying :lol: )


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I walked up through Soho the other day and outside one of the lap-dancing clubs was a 'girl' with sooooooo much make up on, it was unreal.

Didn't look good.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

In the future women will have cantilevered spars implanted in their necks to stop their heads tipping forward under the sheer weight of makeup and umpteen pairs of ridiculous rectangular fake eyelashes.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

you do realise the japs started this with the geisha girl crap........orientals have a lot to answer for i think.
edited and appologies if it offended


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> you do realise the japs started this with the geisha girl crap........slitties have a lot to answer for i think.


what are slitties?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> slitties have a lot to answer for i think.


Jesus...


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Slitties is another name for Oriental peeps.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> you do realise the daps started this with the blinged strap crap........slippers have a lot to answer for i think, what with their colourful toes and rubber heels.


 :wink: I'm sure Gazzer meant no offence. Slippers can be a nightmare, mine are always falling off me feet.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmmm Spec savers for you Oceans!!

And Fast!!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

SalsredTT said:


> Hmmm Spec savers for you Oceans!!
> 
> And Fast!!


 My eyes are fine, just think it's better to cut this thing dead in its' tracks before it blows up.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

i like oriental people and i find that a bit racist. i do understand people have diff opinons so i havent reported this. but i think it a bit off.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Can't beat a fried lice though


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

alun said:


> i like oriental people and i find that a bit racist. i do understand people have diff opinons so i havent reported this. but i think it a bit off.


 One of my best mates from school was born in Hong Kong and we are constantly taking the piss out of each other, his favourite pet name for me is 'roundeye' which I find totally hilarious, but then we have known each other for over 20 years so we know what each other is like and the pi55 taking is part of the friendship.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

alun said:


> i like oriental people and i find that a bit racist. i do understand people have diff opinons so i havent reported this. but i think it a bit off.


my post has been altered.........i meant no offence to any race creed or colour and was a bit bemused that someone took offence tbh. the word i put is no diff to me saying jocks paddys or taffs, and in my day to day life i work with and get on with them all. so if someone could pm me why it was so wrong maybe i will understand what happened.
gazz


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

no response after a fuss was raised over my word, and yet i apologized and asked for a pm to say why was soo bad.....and nothing in pm or on here. if some peeps are appalled or upset by a comment and get an appology just in case someone unknown was offended......please have the decency to respond or are you just posting to post?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

shut it gazzer yer round eye biatchh!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> no response after a fuss was raised over my word, and yet i apologized and asked for a pm to say why was soo bad.....and nothing in pm or on here. if some peeps are appalled or upset by a comment and get an appology just in case someone unknown was offended......please have the decency to respond or are you just posting to post?


If I had black friends who didn't mind me using the 'n' word that wouldn't make it acceptable to post it on a forum. Nicknames are fine for people you know.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> shut it gazzer yer round eye biatchh!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*


dork lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > no response after a fuss was raised over my word, and yet i apologized and asked for a pm to say why was soo bad.....and nothing in pm or on here. if some peeps are appalled or upset by a comment and get an appology just in case someone unknown was offended......please have the decency to respond or are you just posting to post?
> ...


spandy if u had black friends it would still be your only friends ya boring miserable sod lol.
so you have never said gypo pikey or anything against muslims (*********)..........sorry but people in glass houses shouldnt throw stones.
what you dont know is that i actually missed out the p in that word............splitties as in how chubby brown said it, has sell out shows and it is the flame room and not open forum or am i wrong? end of day i still appologised for the word even in a part of the forum you can unleash to a certain degree.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> so you have never said gypo pikey or anything against muslims (*********)


No, I haven't, although I'm not claiming to be perfect. I try to keep my cock-ups off the internet though. This may be a flame room, but it's open to all nationalities so I think a bit of consideration wouldn't go amiss.

Anyway, you complained that no one followed up, so I did. You're welcome.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > so you have never said gypo pikey or anything against muslims (*********)
> ...


point taken..........i stand corrected and now look a knob lol


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

hi gazzer. i didnt respond as i didnt see it as a big issue. we all say stupid things sometimes.

no offence taken here.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > shut it gazzer yer round eye biatchh!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*
> ...


 Well I had you down as many things Gazzer, but never thought you were anti - geekist. It's not my fault I was brought up on a steady stream of Amstrad computers and frogger on the atari. [smiley=bigcry.gif] You're comment about 'pikeys' is a very valid one though, particularly if you read the 'big fat gypsy wedding' thread. 
Spandex also makes a valid point re slang references. It seems quite acceptable for some african american and african british people to use the 'N' word when referring and speaking to each other, however, other african american and african british people find the word (quite rightly) insulting regardless of who is using it. It is all about time,place,context and audience methinks.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it's all about people taking offence for the sake of it.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dash said:


> I think it's all about people taking offence for the sake of it.


I don't think anyone who responded here was actually offended. I certainly wasn't. I was just a bit shocked that someone would post something that could very easily offend any Japanese members.

Perhaps surprisingly, there was no faux outrage... A few people just said it was a bit much and Gazza changed his post accordingly.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I meant generally, not specifically this thread.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's all about people taking offence for the sake of it.
> ...


Why Japanese members?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

leenx said:


> Why Japanese members?


Because Gazzer's original post was about geisha girls, from which I assumed he was talking about the Japanese in particular.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Why Japanese members?
> ...


blame me its easiest route lol........(gazz ya bad lad go and thrash yaself with barbed wire dipped in petrol)


----------

